
Hacking Coinbase: The Great Bitcoin Bank Robbery - mrb
http://fortune.com/2017/08/22/bitcoin-coinbase-hack/
======
alttab
Coinbase isn't hacked - social engineering allows hackers to over-take e-mail,
which will give them enough information to make cell phone changes, which
allows hackers to pass through the 2FA that Coinbase requires.

